# New DM looking for group in Bettendorf Iowa



## KnightOfTheWhiteRose (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi im looking for a new group in bettendorf iowa i've been a player for about 8 years now and would like to give DMing a shot. mostly im looking for new people to the game. you can get a hold of me at knight_of_the_white_rose@hotmail.com


----------



## geminibob208 (Apr 14, 2013)

Looking still?


----------



## UselessTriviaMan (Apr 15, 2013)

geminibob, have you seen the QC Gamers group on Facebook? There are a lot of gamers in the Quad Cities area!


----------

